
Raspberry Pi VPN Router - spaceboy
https://gist.github.com/superjamie/ac55b6d2c080582a3e64
======
undefined0
Is there a guide on how to do this but in a completely isolated way? So that
DNS leaks, accessing local networks, etc aren't possible, making it into a
router condom for a non-trusted computer?

